# Painting grips



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

Anyone ever painted Eva or cork grips? If so how well did it turn out and did you put sealer in it afterward. I'm wanting to try something different


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

You might want to look into this stuff. http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Marbling/Magic-Marble-Mad-Swirl-Marbling-Pigments


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

I didn't want to do marbling. I'm building the brother in law a Dallas cowboys rod and wanted to do the star on the fore grip and do a metallic blue dragon scale wrap, with Fuji k guides on a mhx white series blank


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jhamilton814 said:


> ....I'm building the brother in law a Dallas cowboys rod .....


That rod won't catch any fish! Is it for a decoration only?


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

Pretty much he is in the Air Force and only gets to fish 3-4 times a year. He loves to fish just doesn't have time


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jhamilton814 said:


> I didn't want to do marbling. I'm building the brother in law a Dallas cowboys rod and wanted to do the star on the fore grip and do a metallic blue dragon scale wrap, with Fuji k guides on a mhx white series blank


Did a Cowboys a couple years ago. 
https://www.facebook.com/fish.riverrods/media_set?set=a.147450195406029.35371.100004231471818&type=3

But don't know how you'd paint on eva and get a sharp star done. I believe you could do a great grip by using Billy Vivona's inlay techniques, if you're set up for such. Vivona himself wouldn't do one - hates the Cowboys, LOL.


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

I was thinking about making a stencil for the star on the grip. That cowboys rod looks awesome. He likes the dragon scale wrap so I was going to go with that. I might just have to forget about the star if I can't figure it out


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Wish I could be more helpful, but good luck with it.


----------

